# Bottom Fishing from Destin



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Just like everyone else the bottom fishing has been pretty good for us lately as well. I don't usually post do the bashing that often goes with it, but my good friend Capt. Rog has made some good friends from his reports so here goes. I don't have pictures from the two trips last week so I will report those in a few days. The weekend of the 12th and 13th was good for two trips and lots of laughs. Friends Rick, Dennis, Tommy, and Jerry had a good trip thatended in some nice grouper, limitof AJs, and limit of snapper. Weather was great and the friends were even better. Rick got top prize with a









nice grouper and biggest of the day. These guys are great, I will fish with them anyday. 

Next day was Jim and Bart Carey and the seas kicked our butt the first two hours. We could not get out of the storms. Kept beating it till we finally got out in a clear spot and licked our wounds. In less that an hour seas were flat calm and the boys finished the day with a limit of snapper andAj's, mixed with a handful of grouper, scampsand Almaco jacks. Jim thought he had the fish of the day with his grouper till Bartpulled up are really nice Aj. 










Jims grouper has the best story thou. I think this story is so good, it could not be made up. He hooked it on light tackle while snapper fishing. It cuts him off. 5 minutes later he hooks it again. It rocks him but does not cut off. We play with him for like 5 minutes and I become to impatient to fool with him anymore. Those that know me know that I am VERY impatient. I put the boat in gear to break the line and 5 seconds after the line should have already broke, he comes out. We wrestle him off the wreck andJim is stoked. I keep telling him how big this one is going to be. He is going to pop to the top like a 50 gallon drum. You are going to catch yourbiggest Grouperto date. Way to go Jim. You deserve it Man. Jim fights him like a champ.Nice and easy with a goodtight line all the way. 30 feet from the top the hook pulls. IKid You [email protected]^%**^ and a few other really REALLY ugly words later, I walk back to the controls andsay man it would be nice if he wouldpop up. Iput theboat in reverse and look behind us just in time to see him bust the surface. We back up to him and gaff him. I'm telling you that is a honest to God, True story. Notice our leader from earlier still in his mouth. Also the rock scratches on his sides. LUCK LUCK LUCK. The good Lord is looking out for us fools. Good fishing and great friends but man I hate those storm. Lighting makes me wine like a baby. Fishing is really good right now. Just get out there.Be careful and watch those storms. If you hearsomeone crying during a storm, that is just me. Ihave never got along withelectric very well. Especially that much juice. I am very fortunate to have some great friends that are excellent fisherman. You guys are the best. I am off this week but have a few trips next week. Tight lines and good luck.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

holy crap those are some nice fish. yea this time of year you got to watch your but ot there. not looking for any areas or numbers but how deep of water were you guys in . thanks for any info that u can give


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Man thats a nice box of fish right there!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Great report, and great pictures. If any one needs a top quality deep water guide, I can highly recomend Delynn. The fishing is good now but its not easy to catch quality fish consistantly. Thanks for sharing, no bashing from me. I like pictures of big dead fish, I just wish they were caught on my boat.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report and pic's:bowdown Love the story of how the grouper was caught. Better to be lucky than good.:angel


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Shanester

We start in 90 to 120 and work our way out. Got to 230 Monday before the boys started to whine about the depth. I like it all.Monday we were hitting at the snappers with out rod tips trying to scare off the smaller ones. The snappers arebad out there.Had two cobia around the boat and could not get a bait to them for the snapper and ajs. They were knocking the bait out of the water 3 feet from the boat. But, that is another story. Fishing seems to be good all over. I think there is actually more and bigger grouper in swallow right now. 120 to 165 foot. Hit a spot in 180 the other day and got 5 nice gags off it. We are getting out bigger scamps in the 160 to 200 foot depths right now. The deeper you go, the small they are. Go figure that one out. East, South,or West has been about the same for us. Hope this helps


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome catches and great story!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

capt delynn 

do you think the grouper could be making there way inshore for the spawn allready. i know some of these inshore guys started killing some nice flounder pretty early. and some respectable gags have been caught inshore as well. and im talkin way inshore up to the base . i cleaned a few scamp last sat 2 of them had row in em


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think they are. Scamp are a whole nother story. But, this year has been way off. Everything seems to be backwards, late or early. Last week some boats cobia fished the beach and tore them up. I got reports today of some boats catching double digits some days. Where were they this spring. The Spring grouper and cobia bite was the worst i've seen in years. As a whole that is. Everybody had a good day here and there. There were very few grouper to the West this spring. But, to the East of Destin, we had some fine catches. People are telling me that this is the best Tarpon season they can remember. What is up with that. I guess it is called fishing for a reason. We try out best and hope for the best. I don't have the answers, just more questions. Sorry.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

AWESOME GROUPER CAPPY!!! NICE WORK! :bowdown:clap


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Those are some big fish! Every time I've hooked up on a big grouper it jumps back in the wreck and breaks me off while I'm still tryin to get back in the boat =/ I will have one soon! I'm determined. Awesome post, got me all worked up!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thats some mighty fine fish you got their. awesome job! thanks for sharing. and the lighting scares me too! i love being out there and fishing the deep water.i go with capt. rog every chance i can. with meet you out their 7/12 fishing we had a great day. you got a nice looking ride. see ya out there! fish on!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Rog is one of the best. He has taught mea lot about fishing out there over the years. Great guy, friend, and captain. We help each other out every chance we get. Maybe next time won't be so rough and we can visit a little more. I want to post some more reports but I haven't had any of my trips send me pictures. The reports are not have as good without the pics. I may have some tomorrow. I have trips fri, sat, and sun of this week and next. I need to take my own camera.


----------

